# Happy thanksgiving



## Cathy8 (Nov 24, 2006)

How was everyone's thanksgiving?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Good! I ate a lot of food. Thanksgiving leftovers are the best.


----------



## Panda (Nov 25, 2006)

Very good! I spent a lot of time with family I haven't seen in ages. It's nice to get a break from work as well!


----------

